# mi sembra che vada in loop ..oop ..oop ..oop

## koma

io pasto questo esempio ma potrei farne 1000... da un paio di giorni mi va tutto ion loop... non capisco perchè.. guardate voi stessi.

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge entrance

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20030629_pre8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) evas-1.0.0.20030629_pre8.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking evas-1.0.0.20030629_pre8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0.20                                                          

030629_pre8/work

tar: evas/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:47 is 889751 s in the future

tar: evas/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:47 is 889751 s in the futu                                                          

re

tar: evas/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:43:23 is 1544627 s in the future

tar: evas/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:47 is 889751 s in the future

tar: evas/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:43:23 is 1544627 s in the future

tar: evas/data/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:47 is 889751 s in the futur                                                          

e

tar: evas/data/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:47 is 889751 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/data/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the fu                                                          

ture

tar: evas/data/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the future

tar: evas/data/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the future

tar: evas/data: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the future

tar: evas/doc/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the future

tar: evas/doc/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the                                                           

future

tar: evas/doc/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890389 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/doc/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the future

tar: evas/doc/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890389 s in the future

tar: evas/doc/img/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in the fu                                                          

ture

tar: evas/doc/img/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889759 s in                                                           

the future

tar: evas/doc/img/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889811 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/doc/img/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889811 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/doc/img/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/doc/img: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889809 s in the future

tar: evas/doc: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the future

tar: evas/README: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:42:38 is 1544580 s in the future

tar: evas/configure.in: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:42:41 is 1544583 s in the futur                                                          

e

tar: evas/debian/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/debian/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in t                                                          

he future

tar: evas/debian/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the                                                           

future

tar: evas/debian/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the futu                                                          

re

tar: evas/debian/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the future

tar: evas/debian: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:48:55 is 889757 s in the future

tar: evas/proj/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889809 s in the futur                                                          

e

tar: evas/proj/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889809 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/proj/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890387 s in the fu     

                                                     ture

tar: evas/proj/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889809 s in the future

tar: evas/proj/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890387 s in the future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889809 s in                                                          

 the future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 88980                                                          

9 s in the future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889812 s                                                          

 in the future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889812 s in                                                           

the future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889812 s in the                                                           

future

tar: evas/proj/win32_gdi: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the futu                                                          

re

tar: evas/proj: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:47 is 889808 s in the future

tar: evas/src/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the                                                           

future

tar: evas/src/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/src/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the fu                                                          

ture

tar: evas/src/bin/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in                                                           

the future

tar: evas/src/bin/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/src/bin/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/src/bin/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 i                                                          

s 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:4                                                          

9:50 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:5                                                          

0 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is                                                          

 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889                                                          

811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin/evas_software_win32: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811                                                           

s in the future

tar: evas/src/bin: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the fu                                                          

ture

tar: evas/src/lib/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in                                                           

the future

tar: evas/src/lib/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/src/lib/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/src/lib/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in                                                          

 the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 88981                                                          

1 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:46:17 is 1544798                                                           

s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in                                                           

the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:46:17 is 1544798 s in the                                                          

 future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/evas_main.c: time stamp 2003-06-25 04:54:34 is 1325695                                                           

s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/evas_object_main.c: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:43:23 is 1                                                          

544624 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas/evas_render.c: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:43:31 is 154463                                                          

2 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/canvas: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:43:31 is 1544632 s in the fut                                                          

ure

tar: evas/src/lib/data/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/data/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/data/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/data/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/data/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/data: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:59:25 is 890386 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/buffer: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:53 is 889814 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-25 04:56:51 is 1325832 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-25 04:56:51 is 1325832 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/evas_cpu.c: time stamp 2003-06-10 16:52:16 is 72757 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common/evas_image_main.c: time stamp 2003-06-25 04:54:54 is 1325715 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/common: time stamp 2003-06-25 04:54:54 is 1325715 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/directfb: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/fb: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_common: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/gl_x11: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_qtopia: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines/software_x11: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/engines: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:55 is 889816 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/file: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:05 is 889826 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include/CVS/Root: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include/CVS/Repository: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include/CVS/Entries: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:08 is 889829 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include/CVS/Tag: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:08 is 889829 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include/CVS: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:08 is 889829 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib/include: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:07 is 889828 s in the future

tar: evas/src/lib: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:50:06 is 889827 s in the future

tar: evas/src: time stamp 2003-06-20 03:49:50 is 889811 s in the future

tar: evas: time stamp 2003-06-27 17:42:41 is 1544582 s in the future

>>> Source unpacked.

**Warning**: I am going to run `configure' with no arguments.

If you wish to pass any to it, please specify them on the

`./autogen.sh' command line.

processing .

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running aclocal  ...

Running autoheader...

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

Running automake --gnu  ...

automake: configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

automake: configure.in: installing `./mkinstalldirs'

automake: configure.in: installing `./missing'

Running autoconf ...

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

Skipping configure process.

X

opengl

directfb

fbcon

creating cache ./config.cache

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for c++... g++

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C++... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for working const... yes

checking for Cygwin environment... no

checking for mingw32 environment... no

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependant libraries... pass_all

checking for object suffix... o

checking for executable suffix... no

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yeschecking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

checking for freetype-config... /usr/bin/freetype-config

checking whether software x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether directfb backend is to be built... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for directfb >= 0.9.16... yes

checking DIRECTFB_CFLAGS... -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb  

checking DIRECTFB_LIBS... -ldirectfb -lpthread -ldl  

checking whether fb backend is to be built... yes

checking whether buffer backend is to be built... no

checking whether software qtopia backend is to be built... no

checking whether gl x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether to enable png image loader... yes

checking whether to enable jpeg image loader... yes

checking whether to enable eet image loader... yes

checking whether to enable edb image loader... yes

checking whether to build small dither mask code... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium2/amd and up... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium3 and up... no

checking whether to build mmx code... no

checking whether to build sse code... no

checking whether to build c code... yes

checking whether to build sampling scaler... yes

checking whether to build smooth scaler... yes

checking whether to build tri-linear scaler... no

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 232 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 222 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 221 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 111 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 555 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 444 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 (444 ipaq) converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 rgb converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 bgr converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgb converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgbx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgr converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgrx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating src/Makefile

creating src/bin/Makefile

creating src/bin/evas_software_win32/Makefilecreating src/lib/canvas/Makefile

creating src/lib/data/Makefile

creating src/lib/file/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/common/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/software_x11/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/fb/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/buffer/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/software_win32_gdi/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/software_qtopia/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/directfb/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/gl_common/Makefile

creating src/lib/engines/gl_x11/Makefile

creating src/lib/include/Makefile

creating proj/Makefile

creating proj/win32_gdi/Makefile

creating evas-config

creating evas.pc

creating config.h

cd . && aclocal

cd . && automake --gnu Makefile

cd . && autoconf

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-image-loader-eet --enable-image-loader-edb --enable-fmemopen --enable-cpu-c --enable-scale-smooth --enable-scale-sample --enable-convert-8-rgb-332 --enable-convert-8-rgb-666 --enable-convert-8-rgb-232 --enable-convert-8-rgb-222 --enable-convert-8-rgb-221 --enable-convert-8-rgb-121 --enable-convert-8-rgb-111 --enable-convert-16-rgb-565 --enable-convert-16-rgb-555 --enable-convert-16-rgb-rot-0 --enable-convert-32-rgb-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgbx-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgr-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgrx-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgb-rot-0 --enable-image-loader-png --enable-image-loader-jpeg --enable-software-x11 --enable-gl-x11 --enable-directfb --enable-fb --no-create --no-recursion

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for strerror in -lcposix... (cached) no

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for c++... (cached) g++

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C++... (cached) yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for working const... (cached) yes

checking for Cygwin environment... (cached) no

checking for mingw32 environment... (cached) no

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for ld used by GCC... (cached) /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes

checking for /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... (cached) -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... (cached) /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... (cached) yes

checking how to recognise dependant libraries... (cached) pass_all

checking for object suffix... (cached) o

checking for executable suffix... (cached) no

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... (cached) ok

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for strip... (cached) strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... (cached)  -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag  -fPIC works... (cached) yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... (cached) no

creating libtool

checking for freetype-config... (cached) /usr/bin/freetype-config

checking whether software x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether directfb backend is to be built... yes

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for directfb >= 0.9.16... yes

checking DIRECTFB_CFLAGS... -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb  

checking DIRECTFB_LIBS... -ldirectfb -lpthread -ldl  

checking whether fb backend is to be built... yes

checking whether buffer backend is to be built... no

checking whether software qtopia backend is to be built... no

checking whether gl x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether to enable png image loader... yes

checking whether to enable jpeg image loader... yes

checking whether to enable eet image loader... yes

checking whether to enable edb image loader... yes

checking whether to build small dither mask code... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium2/amd and up... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium3 and up... no

checking whether to build mmx code... no

checking whether to build sse code... nochecking whether to build c code... yes

checking whether to build sampling scaler... yes

checking whether to build smooth scaler... yes

checking whether to build tri-linear scaler... no

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 232 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 222 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 221 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 111 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 555 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 444 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 (444 ipaq) converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 rgb converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 bgr converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgb converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgbx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgr converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgrx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

creating Makefile

cd . && aclocal

cd . && automake --gnu Makefile

cd . && autoconf

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-image-loader-eet --enable-image-loader-edb --enable-fmemopen --enable-cpu-c --enable-scale-smooth --enable-scale-sample --enable-convert-8-rgb-332 --enable-convert-8-rgb-666 --enable-convert-8-rgb-232 --enable-convert-8-rgb-222 --enable-convert-8-rgb-221 --enable-convert-8-rgb-121 --enable-convert-8-rgb-111 --enable-convert-16-rgb-565 --enable-convert-16-rgb-555 --enable-convert-16-rgb-rot-0 --enable-convert-32-rgb-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgbx-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgr-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgrx-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgb-rot-0 --enable-image-loader-png --enable-image-loader-jpeg --enable-software-x11 --enable-gl-x11 --enable-directfb --enable-fb --no-create --no-recursion

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for strerror in -lcposix... (cached) no

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for c++... (cached) g++

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++ -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C++... (cached) yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for working const... (cached) yes

checking for Cygwin environment... (cached) no

checking for mingw32 environment... (cached) no

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for ld used by GCC... (cached) /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes

checking for /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... (cached) -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... (cached) /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... (cached) yes

checking how to recognise dependant libraries... (cached) pass_all

checking for object suffix... (cached) o

checking for executable suffix... (cached) no

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... (cached) ok

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for strip... (cached) strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... (cached)   -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag   -fPIC works... (cached) yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... (cached) yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... (cached) no

creating libtool

checking for freetype-config... (cached) /usr/bin/freetype-config

checking whether software x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether directfb backend is to be built... yes

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for directfb >= 0.9.16... yes

checking DIRECTFB_CFLAGS... -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb  

checking DIRECTFB_LIBS... -ldirectfb -lpthread -ldl  

checking whether fb backend is to be built... yes

checking whether buffer backend is to be built... no

checking whether software qtopia backend is to be built... no

checking whether gl x11 backend is to be built... yes

checking whether to enable png image loader... yes

checking whether to enable jpeg image loader... yes

checking whether to enable eet image loader... yes

checking whether to enable edb image loader... yes

checking whether to build small dither mask code... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium2/amd and up... no

checking whether to build code assuming a pentium3 and up... no

checking whether to build mmx code... no

checking whether to build sse code... no

checking whether to build c code... yes

checking whether to build sampling scaler... yes

checking whether to build smooth scaler... yes

checking whether to build tri-linear scaler... no

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 332 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 232 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 222 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 221 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 8bpp 111 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 555 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp 444 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp 565 (444 ipaq) converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 16bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 rgb converter code... no

checking whether to build 24bpp 888 bgr converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgb converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 rgbx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgr converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp 8888 bgrx converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 0 converter code... yes

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 270 converter code... no

checking whether to build 32bpp rotation 90 converter code... no

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

creating Makefile

cd . && aclocal

Caught signal 2

Killed

thekoma root # fanculo

-bash: fanculo: command not found

thekoma root # 

```

----------

## cerri

controlla la data del tuo pc.

----------

## koma

L'ho lasciato stare in loop per un po'.. adesso l'errore che mi da è qst... Qualcuno ha forum a cui riferirmi o una risposta chiara e decisa? (non una vodka da bere eh?  :Smile: ) 

```
updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

creating Makefile

cd . && aclocal

cd . && automake --gnu Makefile

cd . && autoconf

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-image-loader-eet --enable-image-loader-edb --enable-fmemopen --enable-cpu-c --enable-scale-smooth --enable-scale-sample --enable-convert-8-rgb-332 --enable-convert-8-rgb-666 --enable-convert-8-rgb-232 --enable-convert-8-rgb-222 --enable-convert-8-rgb-221 --enable-convert-8-rgb-121 --enable-convert-8-rgb-111 --enable-convert-16-rgb-565 --enable-convert-16-rgb-555 --enable-convert-16-rgb-rot-0 --enable-convert-32-rgb-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgbx-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgr-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgrx-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgb-rot-0 --enable-image-loader-png --enable-image-loader-jpeg --enable-software-x11 --enable-gl-x11 --enable-directfb --enable-fb --no-create --no-recursion

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for strerror in -lcposix... (cached) no

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

make: *** [config.status] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20030629_pre8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 76, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata al config.log e guarda quello che fallisce.

Ma hai controllato la data?

Cosa da il comando

```
$ date
```

???

----------

## koma

```

 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge entrance

```

CUT....

```

 && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

creating Makefile

cd . && aclocal

cd . && automake --gnu Makefile

cd . && autoconf

configure.in:11: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-image-loader-eet --enable-image-loader-edb --enable-fmemopen --enable-cpu-c --enable-scale-smooth --enable-scale-sample --enable-convert-8-rgb-332 --enable-convert-8-rgb-666 --enable-convert-8-rgb-232 --enable-convert-8-rgb-222 --enable-convert-8-rgb-221 --enable-convert-8-rgb-121 --enable-convert-8-rgb-111 --enable-convert-16-rgb-565 --enable-convert-16-rgb-555 --enable-convert-16-rgb-rot-0 --enable-convert-32-rgb-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgbx-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgr-8888 --enable-convert-32-bgrx-8888 --enable-convert-32-rgb-rot-0 --enable-image-loader-png --enable-image-loader-jpeg --enable-software-x11 --enable-gl-x11 --enable-directfb --enable-fb --no-create --no-recursion

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for strerror in -lcposix... (cached) no

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

make: *** [config.status] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20030629_pre8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 76, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Ho letto di questo problema su altri forum .. la soluzione era reinstallare gcc ... ok per me va anche bene l'ho fatto ... stexo errore

Aesso so il perkè del loop fa un checking continuo (credo 200 prima di dare il failure)

Ora vendendo a noi cerri la somanda date da come risposta:

```
$ date

mar giu 10 12:57:30 CEST 2003
```

mentre il log nn so dove si trovi .. :)

----------

## koma

Recheck ecco perchè va in loop come correggo tutto questo? aiuto!! diamine sono 3 giorni che nn posso usare emerge per nulla... se non per emergiare gcc  :Smile: 

```
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

configure: creating ./config.status

SOCKS5 support is disabled.

OpenSSL secure channel support is enabled.

--- Now type "gmake" to build Licq ---

--- If gmake is not working, try "make" ---

cd . && \

  CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

  CONFIG_FILES=Makefile /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

[i]cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/licq-1.2.7/work/licq-1.2.7/admin/missing --run autoconf

configure.in:11: warning: do not use m4_patsubst: use patsubst or m4_bpatsubst

configure.in:180: warning: do not use m4_regexp: use regexp or m4_bregexp

/[b]bin/sh ./config.status --recheck[/b]

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib CC=gcc CFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer CXXFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe CXX=g++ host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu  --no-create --no-recursion

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.[/i]

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
```

----------

## cerri

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ date
> 
> ...

 

Setta la data in maniera corretta.

----------

## koma

cioè scusa? così com'è nn va bene?

----------

## cerri

Siamo a luglio?!?!?!??!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

ops  :Embarassed: 

```

 # date 071116092003

Fri Jul 11 16:09:00 CEST 2003

```

----------

## koma

Qui trovate un log che ho fatto è uno dei tanti loop che mi è capitato (l'ho generato con emerge pacchetto >> /home/miahome/nomegile.txt) se qualcuno sa aiutarmi nell'uscirne ... bhe sono qui fatevi vivi :=)

----------

